# Tips on removing 3 gauge dash pod?



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I need to remove the gauge pod in the top center of the dash and have given it good effort but once it sounded like I was going to break something I stopped.

I know several here have added the cluster but don't remember any discussion of removing it

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions on how to remove it from the dash? And will it hurt anything if I ran the car with the gauges unplugged? Meaning will it trip any lights in the main cluster?


Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Take the radio out and you'll find 2 screws underneath holding the gauge pod in place.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

No problems with running without them either 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

DrTechy is correct about just two screws, the are Torx. Both are at weird angles, if you can magnitize the tip to hold in that helps, they tend to want to fall into the dash. I used 3m blue tape to the edges of the dash where you need to insert a pry tool between the dash (a plastic tool was used) and the pod. There are 7-8 clips that hold the pod in, once you get it started, you can use finger force to get it out. I did not get an error code with the ignition on, I did not start/drive it.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great! Thank you guys for the help! Works out even better that I needed to remove the radio anyways because I forgot to plug the FM antenna in last time I had it out...

Will post pics once I get everything reinstalled in a few weeks...


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Is there a thread with tips on how to remove the radio and the dash?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ZBoater said:


> Is there a thread with tips on how to remove the radio and the dash?


It's pretty simple, use a trim puller to pull the black trim around the radio off, and then remove 4 torx screws holding it on.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone know where I can get a Gauge Pod? My car didn't come with one and I would like to get one if possible.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

unknown21 said:


> does anyone know where I can get a Gauge Pod? My car didn't come with one and I would like to get one if possible.



read this thread as it has the part #'s listed 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5530715-Turbo-3-Gauge-Pods-Now-arriving-on-Turbos


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Has any one removed the gage pod so they could move the boost gage to the center or closest to the driver? If so were all the connections long enough or was modification needed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Has any one removed the gage pod so they could move the boost gage to the center or closest to the driver? If so were all the connections long enough or was modification needed?


It's all one piece and a single connection to the wiring. Not sure if you can swap them around.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I took the gauge cluster out today and got it all apart. Thanks for yall's help as I would've never thought to look for bolts in that location!

So once I got it all apart I found it can easily be modified to fit whatever other gauges you want behind the three circles. You would have to run your own wires and fab some brackets to hold them in place though. The existing gauges simply unsnap away from the faceplate. They are all in one housing so it doesn't seem that they can be changed from one side to another as asked above but if someone bought some aftermarket gauges they could mount them and make them look factory. 

Not in my interests but thought I'd share in case anyone else is interested...


I'll post pics in a few weeks to show why I needed the gauge cluster out opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> So I took the gauge cluster out today and got it all apart. Thanks for yall's help as I would've never thought to look for bolts in that location!
> 
> So once I got it all apart I found it can easily be modified to fit whatever other gauges you want behind the three circles. You would have to run your own wires and fab some brackets to hold them in place though. The existing gauges simply unsnap away from the faceplate. They are all in one housing so it doesn't seem that they can be changed from one side to another as asked above but if someone bought some aftermarket gauges they could mount them and make them look factory.
> 
> ...


Nice so we can at least use the factory bezel for new gauges? I may have to look into some then. Fabbing up something to hold them shouldn't be bad

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

cant wait to see what your coming up with chris. I actually bought a spare gauge betzel to do some gauging around lol. have not gotten around to finish it.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

He has probably figured out a way to take the gauges out and mount a subwoofer in there.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

BenandAmanda said:


> He has probably figured out a way to take the gauges out and mount a subwoofer in there.


Hmm that would help bring the bass imaging up front! LOL

Yeah it looks like it'll be real easy for someone to change the gauges to whatever ones they want. Can't wait to see someone try it! I'm not into the performance side as much as I used to be so not anything important to me. I wouldn't mind having a boost gauge that tells me the actual boost figure and not atmospheric or however ours reads... Too many other things to buy first :laugh:

I got the parts in the mail today and drop off a few others at a local place tomorrow. Now the count down till I get it all back...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I would love to have an accurate boost reading... When other people who get in the car know what that gauge actually does laugh when they see it says spiking at 28psi! lol. I'd also like to move the boost gauge to the spot closest to the driver. Being all the way on the far right and not angled causes a blind spot on the gauge and I can't really see what psi it's at for a while. Also I'd get rid of the timer one... cute gimmick that I've used 2 times just to show people what it did. lol.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a lil sneak peak at my new gauge dome

Comes in tomorrow and I pick up the base tonight


Will post more pics once I get it all back together this weekend 




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Charcoal alcantara to match my shifter and Ebrake boots. Also had the pull straps to get into the back seat done.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Here's a lil sneak peak at my new gauge dome
> 
> Comes in tomorrow and I pick up the base tonight
> 
> ...


Love it!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Here's a lil sneak peak at my new gauge dome


mmmm.... so much want. need more pics from the underside please


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Looks great! Any tips on how to stop the creeking? Been hearing alot of noises from the pods esp after my coils and exhaust changes


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

hisbabyf said:


> Looks great! Any tips on how to stop the creeking? Been hearing alot of noises from the pods esp after my coils and exhaust changes


i had taken mine back in after my original 30 day courtesy checkup and had them investigate the creeking from the pod. They took it off and i believe put some thin foam strip or sticky tape under it so it wouldn't move as much. Hasn't squeaked since with 20k on it.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Exactly what vdubjettaman said... I'm using a brand called Hushmat Quiet Tape. I also used it on the plastic backing to the center armrest, the entire center console, and B/ C pillars. Anywhere plastic on plastic or plastic on metal panels meet I used it. 

Took a few hours to do but I drive 70 miles round trip daily and couldn't stand all of the creeks and squeaks. Well worth the time IMO


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup: very nice!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, Ill try some soft tape for a start! Hopefully it goes away


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the base painted piano black to match the other trim in the car

Before reassembling the gauge panel I used more of Hushmat's Quiet Tape where all of he plastic bits meet together.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




And where the base meets the dash



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




I also placed two pieces on the backside of the gauges where a plastic clip meets against it.*


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



This stuff is super thin and easy to use. VERY sticky backing so watch out for those hairy knuckles! LOL
Came in a 20 ft roll and I think I only have about 2 feet left after treating the center console, armrest, B/C pillars, and this gauge panel.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Also had them make me some custom pull straps (located above the front shoulder restraints)



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Thanks to the good people at JPM Coachworks for another fine upholstery job! I highly recommend them as they do great work as you can see but also have very fair prices and use quality materials


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Those look amazing Chris! You have a good eye for the fine details.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

BenandAmanda said:


> Those look amazing Chris! You have a good eye for the fine details.


Thanks!





Before putting the gauge panel back in I also used some Quiet Tape on the dash.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I'll try to get some better pictures tomorrow when it's brighter outside. I didn't get round to it till after 7*


I LOVE that it no longer creeks and rattles! I was purposely hitting some bumps tonight and not a peep from it.


I also like that it can be easily seen outside of the car even with the 50% tint on the windshield



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------

